# sneak peak of new stones



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Busy working on two more stones. I've been staring at two pieces of foam I had laying around and finally decided to jump in and get them designed.
I was searching the internet one day when I found the epitaph for the first one and the design went from there.
The Barlow name just kinda came to me and so the Barlow Hill stone is started.


























I've been documenting with tons of pics as I work on it so hopefully I'll be able to put together a how to once it's completed.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

This is the second stone in progress.
This is a piece of foam recycled from some packaging. The piece already had a reccessed secetion in the center so I went with it. This is the Mary Kade Stone.
Of course I can't seem to get away from using dryerlint clay so here is a sneak peek of the Floral I'm creating for Miss Mary. I'm also working on a how to while sculpting and designing this stone as well. I'm working on making the entire floral 3D so each layer of leaves and flowers are done a little bit at a time to let the lintclay dry a bit.


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excellent work as usual!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks Moon Dog.

Here is this mornings progree on the Miss Mary stone. I dyed some of the dryer lint clay so you can see the various layers of sculpting.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice work slacker, you only need 20 more to fill the larger cemetery you wanted, lol


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice work ..is that a butterfly on the top there?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Lily it is a butterfly. I wanted to make a hummingbird but I couldn't get it to work for me this morning.



> Very nice work slacker, you only need 20 more to fill the larger cemetery you wanted, lol


 SLACKER-I think not...........How come your not outside cutting up foam shapes for me so I can try the new tool I just bought for US?


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice work!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I just love what you do with that clay, BC...lookin really nice!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Wow! Is this what I'll be learning at the Make & Take?


----------



## bolt (Apr 1, 2008)

wow - kinda disturbing to find your mother's name on a tombstone.....
my mother, who suffers in late stage ALS is Mary Cade
freaky


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Bolt so sorry to hear about your mother.
I give all my stones names, but none are based on anyone I know. Sorry to freak you out.

Sharp-I would be happy to teach you how to work with dryer lint clay at the make and take.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Those are great Karen - what did you use to dye the clay?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Kellie, I used a few drops of food coloring.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome!

The colored dryer lint gives it an entirely new dimension. Great idea.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Nyxie, Thanks. I'm not leaving the dryer lint colored, ( I did that just for picture taking so you could kinda see the process of the layers) In fact I've been busy sealing the entire design with 2 coats of latex paint. I also just put on a coat of textured light grey paint and finally got the picture put in the center. I have pics, just haven't uploaded them yet. Just waiting for it all to dry and I'll be onto aging it this weekend if the weather holds up.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Didn't think about having to seal them. Either way it is still awesome work.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Great Stones as always!


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Okay, possibly a stupid question.....

What is Dryer Lint Clay and how do I aquire some?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Pirate Chris


> What is Dryer Lint Clay and how do I aquire some?


1. Aquire all the dryer lint from your home dryer lint basket and save.
(Can also be gotten at a hotel or laundromat in bulk)
2. Elmers glue or any white school or craft glue with work.
3. Liquid Dish Detergent
4 Warm water from tap.

Mix 2 cups packed dryer lint, 1/3 cup warm water from faucet, 1 tablespoon of liquid dish soap, 6 taplesoons of elmers glue. Mix thoroughly with hands until smooth.

You now have dryer lint clay..................Begin sculpting..................it will stick to anything and harden like a rock. Allow to dry completely before painting it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You make me sick just plain sick


Keep up the great work


----------

